# Favorite Remembrance day/ Veterans day movie?



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

This discussion might already exist. If it does then I apologize. 
Remembrance day in my mind is a somber, poignant time of reflection and celebration of the sacrifice and dedication of so many service men and women. I tend to think about war movies a little differently this time of year. 
What are your favorite remembrance day, or for Americans-veterans day movies? 
Mine would be The Hurt Locker, although I just started watching Band of Brothers and it's pretty awesome...


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

At the risk of having a discussion with myself, I have to say that my all time favorite war movie is 
-Blackhawk Down 
( must have had a brain fart moment to forget about that one...)


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Blackhawk Down is a great movie; it's kind of difficult for me to watch because it feels so real.

Saving Private Ryan is also one of my favorite war movies.

I just started watching Vietnam in HD on the History channel, good show.


----------



## gasteve76 (Nov 21, 2011)

Midway, oldie but goodie. Check out Restrepo, very good documentary on war in Afghanistan.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I really liked Defiance. It didn't show much of what the Allies did in WW2, but it highlighted part of the reason we were there.


----------

